

Warned of an Attack on the Internet, and Getting Ready - mikek
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/31/technology/with-advance-warning-bracing-for-attack-on-internet-by-anonymous.html

======
paulhauggis
When will we stop giving "Anonymous" attention?

~~~
goostavos
The amount of things they declared war on..

It feels like bi-weekly they're threatening to "take down" something, and yet,
mysteriously, miraculously, these 'targets' remain in tact.

Seriously, how does temporarily DDoSing something actually _do_ anything?
Whoa! You temporarily brought down the Westboro's website? All of their
visitor must have been slightly inconvenienced for a bit.

